

Gmail users having issues receiving email (2:45 pm EST) - fastest963
http://www.google.com/appsstatus#hl=en&v=issue&sid=1&iid=3b91c66f543f19c5bbca670b3d918d7f

======
sgloutnikov
Send/Receive does not work here.

